# anybody use any Fuel System Treatment? (snakeoli?)



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

*anybody use any Fuel System Treatment? (snakeoil?)*

here in Canada, i noticed Canadian Tire has the on sale MotoMaster F1 Ultra Fuel System Treatment, 350 mL at $11.24 per bottle. I ocassionally add a bottle of fuel injector cleaner into my gas tank every 6 months or so. Has anybody tried this Motomaster fuel system product lately? MY Xtrail engine seems to be running fine, just looking at preventitive maintenance . I have read online thru various automotive websites that often the majority of these ''engine/fuel system cleaner-restorers '' are either useless or do very very little as claimed. I will admit that in my 32 years of driving and vehicle ownership, i have bought the odd bottle of cleaner...but honestly i never noticed any difference, positive or negative. So i figure i'd ask this community on their thoughts...love it or leave it?


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

I've used SeaFoam on small engines and it did help some, but they were pretty hurting engines so anything would have been a positive. I've also used it in my car's gas and never noticed any change at all.

I've watched a bunch of videos where guys show borescopes shots of the cylinders/piston heads before and after using various products. You can kinda see some changes in the after shots, but really pretty small changes. I think you'd have to use it in every tank of gas for a year or two to get the advertised effects.

Maybe they are good at cleaning a specific type of problem, but as a maintenance step? meh


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

yeah, im kinda leaning towards '' might help a bit, might not hurt'' camp. I am picking up on sale bottle for the $11 (motomaster ultra fuel cleaner..) as i am going there anyways to buy a recharegeable work light i could use for work or home use.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I had a '91 240SX which had an occasional miss at idle, tried various, so-called miracle injection cleaners with no success. Finally used "BG products 44K" and it fixed the problem. I've had some success with using "Techron" and "Redline SL-1" injection cleaners on other cars.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi rogoman, i have read up previously on the 2 cleaners you mentioned, but i believe those are not available in any canadian auto parts store. Not a big deal as i try out the local canadian product sometime today as it was cheap/on sale and had good reviews (lol..which might be fake reviews..). Anyways, i noticed you are from Philly....you own an XTrail in Philadelphia?? did you import from japan or buy it from a Canadian seller? If so, how is your American experience buying and servicing a japanese vehicle never sold in the USA?  thanks.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

The only cleaner I have used that truly works is Techron. I call it "miracle juice". I put a bottle in the gas tank at each oil change. I have put it in a snowblower and lawnmower which were barely running and within minutes they were humming.
It's a Chevron product and only available in the USA but I have read that the fuel system cleaner from Subaru is the same product.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

well...i just came back from canadian tire....they charged my visa for my online purchase...except they told me they made a ''mistake'' and my items (2 bottles of motomaster fuel cleaner and a $35 LED rechargeable work light) were never picked and sent to my store. Now dealing with having them refund me for items never recieved...as they claim on their online invoice. Any wonder many of us here refer to them as ''CRAPPY TIRE''. .....YOUR ORDER
READY FOR PICKUP
UNIT
PRICE TOTAL
PRICE EST. PICKUP
TIME
General Merchandise
MotoMaster F1 Ultra Fuel System Treatment, 350 mL
Product #38-0752-2 
2.752 L x 2.752 W x 7.48" H lb in (per item) 
QTY: 2
$11.24 $22.48
NOW
Motomaster Eliminator Hybrid Solar Worklight
Product #37-8988-6 
1.5 L x 5.75 W x 11.75" H lb in (per item) 
QTY: 1
$34.99 $34.99
NOW
Total charges for these products:
Subtotal: $57.47
GST: $2.87
PST: $4.02
Purchase Total:* $64.36
*The purchase total charged to your credit card may have been adjusted to reflect changes to the provincial and/or federal taxes or environmental fees. The purchase total shown here is the amount charged to your credit card.
.......hmmmm....i may just stick with ordering stuff off amazon or RockAuto....far less frustrating then good old canadian non-service


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

tonyvancity said:


> hi rogoman, i have read up previously on the 2 cleaners you mentioned, but i believe those are not available in any canadian auto parts store. Not a big deal as i try out the local canadian product sometime today as it was cheap/on sale and had good reviews (lol..which might be fake reviews..). Anyways, i noticed you are from Philly....you own an XTrail in Philadelphia?? did you import from japan or buy it from a Canadian seller? If so, how is your American experience buying and servicing a japanese vehicle never sold in the USA?  thanks.


No, I don't own an XTrail. Have never bought any car outside the USA. Did own a 1991 240SX; now own a 2012 Altima 2.5 S.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Tony
Crappy Tire says it all, when it comes to their website. Never used the fuel cleaner as I almost always fill up at an Esso or a Shell station. Do have a bottle of their F1 extra strength injector cleaner in my tank right now. I tend to do the Lucas cleaner 2 x a year, but this time I noticed the raised the price to something like 8 bucks for the mini bottle. The F1 was on sale for 3.89 so I got it instead.

Check this out for a price for 4 injectors. You have to think jeez can they really be that bad or how so cheap? You have to wonder what the mark ups are on Auto parts? X trail was sold in many poor countries and somehow they manage to keep them on the road...

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4pc...lgo_pvid=aed07f00-fb98-4ffb-9074-790fe723d801

PS: Rogoman is our super moderator on this site with lots of good know how for Nissans. He chimes in on all the forums here.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> Check this out for a price for 4 injectors. You have to think jeez can they really be that bad or how so cheap? You have to wonder what the mark ups are on Auto parts?


I remember reading an article (can't find the link now) written by a guy who priced out building a complete car from dealer spare parts. The final cost was something like 6-7 times the MSRP.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

thanks for the info quadraria10 on both the fuel cleaners and Rogoman .  Well, i think i just buy the usual bottle of fuel injector cleaner on my next gas fill-up. I will show you and other canadians here the LED work lite that i ended up buying from CND Tire (this one was in stock on the shelves and at half price).....$19.99..i bought two..one for work and for home use. Again , as Quadrararia above mentioned, their website is not correct with online/in store prices and what is actually available...but this LED ''17'' work light was on sale last night for $19.99 MotoMaster 17 LED Work Light | Canadian Tire


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

* Update on the canadian tire website ordering: I just got off the phone with CND Tire help call center and they apologized for the confusion on their part for charging my Visa card for items ordered (but never picked up). They are sorting it out and will cancell the credit charges. I mentioned that the items still show up on their website when in fact i was told in person ''discontinued/out of stock'' upon pickup in store. She apologized and mentioned the Canadian Tire call center is greatly frustrated with the online Order website , that they have many customers who call in to complain and that each individual CND TIRE store has the duty to update and stock Correctly their website . Apparently it is a nation wide problem across Canada. I experienced this myself with the Cooper tires i tried ordering last year and now this latest little mixup. No more canadian tire online shopping for me...either in store purchases or nothing.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

quadraria10 said:


> Check this out for a price for 4 injectors. You have to think jeez can they really be that bad or how so cheap? You have to wonder what the mark ups are on Auto parts? X trail was sold in many poor countries and somehow they manage to keep them on the road...
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4pc...lgo_pvid=aed07f00-fb98-4ffb-9074-790fe723d801


Hi Quad. I'd be very leery about those injectors. Most auto parts stores in the USA sell rebuilt injectors for around $30 - $50 apiece; new ones for around $70 - $120 apiece; and this place is selling them for $10 apiece? They're probably not even rebuilt, just cleaned up.

I buy new injectors only; normally buy them from AdvanceAuto or RockAuto. Had nothing but grief from using rebuilt injectors. Case-in-point, I flow tested several rebuilts; some had bad spray patterns and others leaked.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Rogoman
I didn't say I was buying them. But that said they are not remanufactured they are new parts made in China. I just thought the price with free shippping was pretty wild. I am actually guessing they might not be so bad. Lots of X trails in Russia, and they were even sold in China and people in both order from Aliexpress. Chinese know how and quality has improved a lot. Heck I remember a time in my childhood when stuff from Japan was considered cheap quality. But as with anything buyer beware.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i remember too when i was a young boy all the anti-chinese disgust at ''made in china/made in hong kong''. Some was probably true, aimed at inferior products, some was probably just racist..who knows for sure which was greater. It (the ''dont buy made in China'') never really goes away and there have been reported cases of poisonous dog food, baby formulas/baby food or crap products that disintegrate all too easily. Might be a small tiny percentage that are a problem but once it gets into consumers heads thru the media it is hard to forgive and forget. That being said, im sure there are many legitimate , high standard quality goods and services that are contracted out to chinese firms. Funny little story, my friend ordered online a electric bicycle from china for $57 ( i know....i told him Why, dont!, forget it, etc) ....that was over 2-3 months ago ....they wont reply to his emails for a refund for undelivered product.....lol...pretty much got scammed on that one and he is a intelligent guy, an accountant, pilot and martial arts expert ! ......live and learn...


----------

